# [SOLVED] Flash - nie można kliknąć

## socek

Mam taki dość specyficzny problem. Na niektórych flashach (nawet na niektórych stronach YouTube) mi normalnie działa, a na innych tak nie do końca. Jak najadę na jakiś element flashowy, to flash reaguje na najeżdzanie myszką, ale już na klikanie nie. Np. player z YT, najeżdzam na przycisk PLAY to mi normalnie zmienia kolor, ale jak kliknę, to nic się nie dzieje. Nie wiem czemu tak jest i nie wiem czemu przy niektórych tak działa, a przy niektórych nie. Mam to od update'u od jakieś 2 tyg. Przeglądarka: Firefox (ta najnowsza), co jakiś czas znowu update'owane. Środowisko fluxbox.Last edited by socek on Mon Feb 08, 2010 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Mialem to samo z opera, powiedz czy nacisniecie jednoczesnie srodkowego i lewego przycisku myszy pomaga? U mnie tak, zwlaszcza ze uzywalem compiza (fusion-icon). Nigdy sobie z tym nie poradzilem, dopiero chromium ulatwil mi zycie z flashem. Chociaz sam nie typuje zadnej przegladarki. Od 2003-4 jestem fanem opery - jednak musialem z niej zrezygnowac...jakby nie patrzec za wolno dziala.

----------

## dziadu

U mnie w Operze YT dziala OK ale wrzuta nie dziala. W innych przegladarkach wszystko w porzadku.

Opera-10.50.costamcostam.

----------

## socek

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> powiedz czy nacisniecie jednoczesnie srodkowego i lewego przycisku myszy pomaga?

 

Niestety nie. :/

----------

## soban_

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> U mnie w Operze YT dziala OK ale wrzuta nie dziala. 

  Wrzuty szczerze mowiac nie sprawdzalem, YT - tez dziala, ale odpala sie w ten sposob (najpierw caly czarny prostokat jest) - zamiast okna do przewijania/ogladania. Nastepnie o ile zaskoczy (80% szans ze tak) to leci film. Jednak probujac przesunac, badz zrobic pare razy play/stop - to zaczyna sie komedia. Nie reaguje na przyciski, czasami z stop potrafi dalej isc film itp. No i tak jak @socek opisal, czasami w ogole nie reaguje na klikanie. Opere posiadam ta sama tzn Opera-10.50.costamcostam... Jedyne co mi pomagalo to tak jak napisalem wyzej, srodkowy klawisz myszki, nastepnie lewym klikalem.

----------

## mziab

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> U mnie w Operze YT dziala OK ale wrzuta nie dziala. W innych przegladarkach wszystko w porzadku.
> 
> Opera-10.50.costamcostam.

 

U mnie działa i wrzuta i YT. Może używasz zbyt nowej Opery? 10.50 to mimo wszystko alpha.

----------

## socek

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> @socek opisal, czasami w ogole nie reaguje na klikanie.

 

Uściśle słowo "czasami". Na niektórych filmikach działa OK, na niektórych filmikach nie działa w ogóle klikanie.

----------

## dziadu

 *mziab wrote:*   

>  *dziadu wrote:*   U mnie w Operze YT dziala OK ale wrzuta nie dziala. W innych przegladarkach wszystko w porzadku.
> 
> Opera-10.50.costamcostam. 
> 
> U mnie działa i wrzuta i YT. Może używasz zbyt nowej Opery? 10.50 to mimo wszystko alpha.

 

Dlatego specjalnie sie nie skarze. Na 10.20 dzialalo OK. Bylo pytanie o flasha to odpowiedzialem. I tyle.

----------

## manwe_

 *socek wrote:*   

> Mam taki dość specyficzny problem. Na niektórych flashach (nawet na niektórych stronach YouTube) mi normalnie działa, a na innych tak nie do końca.

 

Kliknij, gdziekolwiek na stronie, poza <object> żeby zabrać flashowi focus. Ponowny LPM na <object> już powinien zadziałać.

----------

## socek

Nie pomogło.

----------

## dylon

Wydaje sie, ze binarna wersja firefoksa nie ma tej przypadlosci. Od dwoch dni testuje (bin) i jest ok...

----------

## tgR10

mialem tos amo z roznymi wersjami ff, po udpacie flasha do 10 jak sie nie myle, pomagalo klikanie kilka/kilkadziesiat razy dosc szybko :) / a czasem odswiezenie strony i klikniecie

przesiadlem sie na chromium ,problem nie wystepuje

----------

## ArnVaker

Spróbujcie tego => http://dug.net.pl/tekst/84/gdy_przyciski_we_flashu_nie_reaguja_na_klikniecia/

----------

## socek

Działaaaaa!

Dzięki wielkie.

----------

## one_and_only

Pomogło mi też kiedyś na Eclipse :]

----------

## lazy_bum

 *ArnVaker wrote:*   

> Spróbujcie tego => http://dug.net.pl/tekst/84/gdy_przyciski_we_flashu_nie_reaguja_na_klikniecia/

 

Huh. Marność tego tworu Adobe zaskakuje mnie każdego dnia na nowo… Potestuję, bo często takie cuda trafiają się w najgłupszych sytuacjach (przykład z ostatniego weekendu — menu pizzerii można było klikać i klikać i klikać… ;).

----------

